# Internship in Turkey



## sami.aiesec (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Sami. I'm living in Turkey, and I'm a member of AIESEC depends on global internship, and I need some information.

My questions about that someone who wants to be an intern in Turkey.

Is there a visa like "internship visa"? Is it needed only tourist visa?

How long does it take this process-getting internship or tourist visa?

How much is their-internship and tourist visas- cost?

Which documents are needed for tourist and internship visas?

How much money is needed in bank account?

Is travel insurance needed? If it is needed, how much is its cost?

I need these question's answers for Botswana, S.A. and Zimbabwe, but there is no Turkish Embassy in Zimbabwe and Botswana, so, it can be get in embassy in S.A.

I'm trying theseinformation myself but i couldn't reach. Is is any documents, websites or so on?

Thank you

Best regards from Turkey.


----------

